# Just lost my HDMI



## elbyj (Jan 9, 2003)

When we came home last night from dinner, we turned on the sat to only find out all we had was audio and no video. We need several reboots on the 622, but no changes. Unplugged the HDMI from both the 622 and Panasonic Plasma, but no change. Finally pulled the composite cables from the Bose and plugged them into in the output of the 622 and we had a picture and audio (of course after reconfiguring the monitor). Really noticed a difference in the clarity of the composite versus the HDMI, which surprised me! I would like to get my HDMI to work again since we can't play DVDs on the Bose until we do. Anybody else just all of a suddenly loose their HDMI? My has been working fine for several months since we got the 622.


----------



## SHADO 1 (Jun 4, 2006)

Welcome to the club....


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

elbyj said:


> ... Anybody else just all of a suddenly loose their HDMI? My has been working fine for several months since we got the 622.


There have been numerous reports of HDMI suddenly ceasing to work. No apparent rhyme nor reason. In the case of our first 622, the HDMI worked fine for the first ten days and suddenly stopped passing video. It's replacement has worked flawlessly for two months so far.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

And yet others (raising hand) have had HDMI from the beginning and have never lost it.

Finding the rhyme or reason would be very cool.


----------



## elbyj (Jan 9, 2003)

Soooo! Your recommendation --- call a CSR and ask about getting a new 622 shipped or wait till they figure out why the HDMI is crashing! It is really strange, but my wife also noticed tonight that the pixelation we freqently received on the OTA channels have diminished and the audio delay is almost totally gone! It this just a coincidence (sp)?


----------



## Wicker 54 (May 7, 2006)

We need to just stop paying our monthly bill and maybe they will fix it..Why pay for service your not getting !!! Hmmmmm cable anyone ?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Did you unplug the HDMI cable and reconnect it.

Occasionally it is just a loss of hand shake between receiver and Display, sometimes it is dead HDMI.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

James Long said:


> And yet others (raising hand) have had HDMI from the beginning and have never lost it.
> 
> Finding the rhyme or reason would be very cool.


Yes it would be. I actually went through all of the HDMI posts and tried to find a common denominator. I could not. It was not brand based, not version based, somepeople lost it with 2.59 while others got it back with 2.59. Definitiely a strange one and personally I think we have multiple root causes to the same symptom issue.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Wicker 54 said:


> We need to just stop paying our monthly bill and maybe they will fix it..Why pay for service your not getting !!! Hmmmmm cable anyone ?


I'm sure you'll love cable.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

elbyj said:


> Soooo! Your recommendation --- call a CSR and ask about getting a new 622 shipped or wait till they figure out why the HDMI is crashing! It is really strange, but my wife also noticed tonight that the pixelation we freqently received on the OTA channels have diminished and the audio delay is almost totally gone! It this just a coincidence (sp)?


That's your call. I was content to live with it when our HDMI failed after ten days. I trust they'll eventually correct the problem and we can see no difference between HDMI and Component as far as picture quality. That said, that 622 needed to be replaced for other reasons.


----------



## zeekle (Jun 18, 2005)

my HDMI died last night. Reset the box both via the power button and unplugging it as well as pulling the hdmi cable out of both sides and plugging them back up. 

Unfortunally I need the HDMI port to work on my reciever or I will have to go buy another DVD player that has one.. I am out of ports otherwise.


----------



## elbyj (Jan 9, 2003)

In reply to the other comments --- yes, I did unplug the HDMI cable from both the monitor and 622 several times without any changes. Yes, I did a reboot after each time in hope that would bring it back from the dead -- no luck. Did the same thing in looking over all the HDMI posts, but nothing was the same in most of them. Dish is going to have their hands full on this issue. My personal opinion is the problem has to be a hardware issue vs software with the hardware being the 622. One last one -- yes, the component video is really much better than the HDMI video output. And no, I will not repeat will not go back to cable unless it was the last possible option in the world!


----------



## supersox (May 5, 2006)

I have 2 syntax 42 inch lcd tvs. (purchased 2 months apart). The one at home, the hdmi with the 622 works fine, the other at the cabin the hdmi does not work with the 622, composite cables work fine. Unless the software is different for each of my tvs, so far it is not the 622 causing the problem. I have been recording hd movies and taking them to the lake house. When I first plugged in the 622 on my new cabin syntax 42 inch via hdmi and got a crap picture, ( I figured there goes my hdmi on my 622 ) but when I got back home and plugged into my home syntax 42 inch, I was relieved to see it was not the 622 hdmi nuking after all... Now I just have to figure out why it works on one and not the other.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Multiple root causes same end effect? That would be a very serious flaw in design, wouldn't it? I don't think this IS the case here. I would rather continue to search for a root cause that hasn't been published or at least verified.

Today we still operate our Dish equipment with little or no feedback from Dish as to what failed in our equipment when it is sent back. You'd think that a reasonable approach for Dish to take on a failed HDMI on the 622 would be to report back to the original owner WHAT THEY FOUND WRONG! for example- Your HDMI fails and you send it back, you get a new replacement and a report that the HDMI output circuit failed due to a bad chip or, that the hardware is fine but there was a switching circuit that failed to respond to software command yadayada... I can't believe that with a known permanent failure of the HDMI on a number of 622's sent back to date that Dish hasn't nailed the root cause yet. I believe they just haven't published their findings. This would be true IF it is determined to be hardware failure. If software failure it has to be a bug that changes the software over time. Really a strange one but I understand hardware better than software so I can't imagine how this would happen in software. 

Many of you know TIVO had the same HDMI failure but it was discovered exactly what the root cause was. Their HDMI was from a daughter card plugged into the MB. That plugin would come loose over time and the fix was simple for the shade tree technician to pop the cover and reseat the daughter card. Seems in manufacturing, many units, (mine too) were shipped out where the clamp that was supposed to hold the card in place was not properly seated and the HDMI simply worked itself loose. The design was fine but the assembly at the factory was bad. Easy permanent fix!

Let's look at what causes hardware failure in many cases. It is usually related to inadequate design or inadequate assembly (Tivo case). Assuming the 622 has been assembled properly, what would cause failure in inadequate design that destroys the function over time? I would look for anything that fails by a gradual degradation and change of circuit parameters over time and this usually is excessive heat that slowly destroys the circuit components, changes their value etc.. In the case of the 622, we've already seen one report from a user whose, 622 failed and heat around the HDMI connectionm was reported excessive, extreme. How many others could have observed this? How many others who use a 622 operate it in an excessively heated environment? I have been using HDMI for several weeks, used Component for the first 4 days only and don't have issues but I have a cooling fan blowing air across the back of the unit and the back remains at or near room temperature.

I would suggest more people who observe failure make some additional observations besides the obvious- sound but no picture. How about we ask, does the area around the HDMI plug feel hot ot warmer to the touch? This was the observation from one user and I think it was an excellent clue as to what the root cause is. 

Assume it is heat failure, will a fan keep the HDMI from failing? Actually I doubt it. I'm more concerend and suspect that the heat is not a design tolerance but rather another symptom of a failed part that causes excessive current draw in that circuit region if the observation of heat was a valid one. Remember I have only one report from users here that observed heat. Many circuits have surface mount interrupters that open when a part fails. ( like a PCB fuse) This also easily seen by the technician when examining what went wrong. Again we have no feedback from Dish. So we all are gussing at the root cause. Ron claims to have examined many of the reports and I agree with his assessment in that there is no single monitor or condition reported that can be fingered to date by us. But I disagree that means the failure is caused by many different reasons. I think it is something we just have not observed or noted here when the failure happens.

What is observed now as a common practice by users of failed HDMI is:

-Connection- Unplug and replug the cable. 

-Reboot the 622 with soft and power cord does not recover.

-Verify video output works on Component

- HDMI cables verified

- Monitor HDMI inputs verified

-Note that failure is from a once working HDMI after a few days to several weeks, even months of use

-Failure is ubiquitous across several software downloads. Failed HDMI is not corrected by new software download.

-Reports on monitor / 622 common failure shows no common monitor incompatibilities.


-Heat- excessive reported in one case here at time of failure. 




Please feel free to add to the list if I missed anything including exceptions if I missed those.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

supersox- you need to verify the cable. Take the good one with you next time. 

If possible take a DVD player and test on the monitor / cable that doesn't work with the 622. That should do it to tell which part failed. Finally, check for excessive heat (see my post above) in the location that fails. I'd be scratching my head if you had heat in one location and not the other though. My only guess here would be power line examination such as a reversed polarity wiring problem but now I'm stretching for anything.  Let us know as your case is interesting.


I think just because we have a huge number of HDMI failures in 622s, this doesn't rule out outside failures. We still need to eliminate those causes such as a failed cable or even monitor failure in all cases before zeroing in on the 622 internals.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

DonLandis said:


> Today we still operate our Dish equipment with little or no feedback from Dish as to what failed in our equipment when it is sent back.


I really don't expect E* (or any other company) to release a reason. The only reason why they would make such a statement would be as instruction to tell people what not to do or what to do to prevent the failure. At this point, I don't believe they have figured out a root cause either. Perhaps they are seeing signposts - they do have the benefit of being able to test returned units and trace out the signals to see *if* there is a particular common component that is failing. Forensic electronics at it's best.

But even if they can say "on all failed units diode 59d92 is blown" the next step is to find out why that diode blew. Was it a bad batch? Is some software adjustable output putting too much voltage on that circuit? Any reports of people getting their HDMI back would eliminate the thought a simple 'part blown' error. It would have to be a resetable part (a chip that would cool down or a circuit breaker).

As noted, I don't believe they have figured it out yet. If they had figured it out they would be a lot quicker on "the fix" (if hardware they would send ONE replacement unit and be done with it - if software the update would be done). Too many people have gone through multiple units (which always makes me curious as I'm one of those guys who hasn't had one fail). Now we can look at power conditioning and other local variences.

For every possible cause there are users who are running their 622's in the same manner with no failures. What's the difference? That is the challenge E* is facing. Yes, there are days when I wonder why my HDMI is still working!

Back to the first response - Unless it is something the user can do or not do don't expect to hear a cause.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Don.. First off. The reason I mentioned multiple root causes resulting in the same symptom is based on what people are reporting and so far I personally don't see a common thread. I am not sure how you see my statement equating to serious design flaw but personally that would not be my conclusion. There are times where you can have multiple root causes resulting in the same end result and it does not necessarly equated to a serious design flaw. Example: A hardware, software, and compatibility issues resulting in the HDMI port not functioning. I am not saying this is the case with the 622. 

All I am saying is that personally I don't see a common thread in them and if there is one root cause I don't think Dish has figured out what that cause is. Personally I think we do have different issues being reported and if there is one main root cause that we are all experiencing, then the I would expect the conditions of the failures to be more consistent. It is definitely possible that the reports of HDMIs commig back to life with 2.59 could be a red herring. 

Heck....Some people HDMI has been DOA. Others it failed rather quickly. Other it took months. Others it failed right after a software upgrade. Others if came back to life with a software upgrade. 

In my case, my 622 is in an open air cabinet with the front doors always open. There is a good two feet plus of air around it and there is no other equipment in the case. I did swap my 622s and the problem followed the bad 622, so I am pretty certain mine is hardware related. 

ok.. it is late.. I just returned from vacation and my head hurts. Good conversation here guys.. Lets keep it going and hopefully through it we can provide some clues. 

My background is software and I do have a number of years in the embedded world so I am familar with hardware but I definitely am not a hardware guy. Software usually does not fail over time, however, in the case of this architecture there is external influences (Digitial streams) being feed into the 622 that could possible effect the functioning of the software. But since I don't have any exposure into the internals, it is hard to make reasonable guesses as to how software could effect this issue. 

The points that keep ringing in my head are... 

1) People have indicated an HDMI failue quickly and also have indicated the failure happen immediately after a software download. 
2) Small minority indicate that 3.59 restored their HDMI. 
3) People have reported having issues in well ventilated situations (Mine included) 

I guess the biggest questions are .... 

1) Has anyone reported having the HDMI fail again after a swap out? 
2) Has anyone had the HDMI not return after doing a HDMI failure swap out?


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

elbyj said:


> ... Finally pulled the composite cables from the Bose and plugged them into in the output of the 622 and we had a picture and audio (of course after reconfiguring the monitor). Really noticed a difference in the clarity of the composite versus the HDMI, which surprised me! ...


Why would you use composite input (SD) to the TV? Why not use the component (HD) input?


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

supersox said:


> I have 2 syntax 42 inch lcd tvs. (purchased 2 months apart). The one at home, the hdmi with the 622 works fine, the other at the cabin the hdmi does not work with the 622, composite cables work fine. ...


Again. why would you use the composite (SD) input to the TV? In ythe absence of the HDMI output from the 622 use the *component* output.


----------



## zeekle (Jun 18, 2005)

well as far as mine goes, if its a heat problem then something is wrong with the unit. Mine is sitting on a shelf that has basically open air around all sides of the unit. 

My unit is one of the older ones. I got it a couple of weeks after the current users deal went into effect. 

I havent called a ticket in with Dish yet but I plan to tonight or tomorrow night. I dread having to redo all of my timers and favorite lists again


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

_"There are times where you can have multiple root causes resulting in the same end result and it does not necessarly equated to a serious design flaw. Example: A hardware, software, and compatibility issues resulting in the HDMI port not functioning. I am not saying this is the case with the 622. "_

Obviously "a serious design flaw" in this case is a personal assessment, not one that is measured.  I happen to believe that any product that can fail by multiple number of influences is not designed very well to withstand the environment these 622's will be used under. I have to give the E* group more credit than that and really do believe it is a single root cause that we just haven't put our finger on yet, that the reported differences from users experiencing the failure is really an irrelevant factor, maybe coincidental relationship is unjustified. eg. what monitor they are using, or what cable they are using or I switched from SW21 to a Dish Plus Pro whatever. Granted if it can be shown that a loose connection fixed the problem in the cable then that isn't the same as a 622 failure where nothing seems to work external to the 622. I haven't really seen any factual evidence that shows without a doubt that software is the cause. I'm a divide and conquer electronic troubleshooter. My first task is to divide the failure into 622 internal or external to the 622. Then if internal we have to look at things that most people here are not in a position to test, i.e. software / hardware. Please don't interpret what I said is that Dish has a flawed product. I just say that if it IS TRUE that the least little thing will cause the hdmi to fail, a wide variety of unrelated influences, then yes, that would indicate a flawed design, Again I haven't seen enough evidence to prove that.

PS welcome back...  BTW other than learning curve on Dish Pass, my 622 is working perfect!


----------



## supersox (May 5, 2006)

DonLandis said:


> supersox- you need to verify the cable. Take the good one with you next time.
> 
> If possible take a DVD player and test on the monitor / cable that doesn't work with the 622. That should do it to tell which part failed. Finally, check for excessive heat (see my post above) in the location that fails. I'd be scratching my head if you had heat in one location and not the other though. My only guess here would be power line examination such as a reversed polarity wiring problem but now I'm stretching for anything.  Let us know as your case is interesting.
> 
> I think just because we have a huge number of HDMI failures in 622s, this doesn't rule out outside failures. We still need to eliminate those causes such as a failed cable or even monitor failure in all cases before zeroing in on the 622 internals.


I did do the wiring in the finished basement, I doubt it was reversed polarity, I will check that the next time I am at the second location. No heat at either location, Just got the tv out of the box and wanted to see if it was good to go. It did not work on either of the 2 hdmi connections on the tv. I do not have a dvd player that has a hdmi connection to try. Will have to try to find another hdmi source to make sure it is not the tvs problem.
No dvd player or anyother connections, just straight hdmi from 622 to the syntax lcd, just the same hook up as at home. Got a picture put it was horrid, distorted and colors unreal looked like a psychedilic bad acid trip (I guess).
I took the same cable with me because I had no other cables to use. After I found out the hdmi was not working on the newer syntax 43 inch lcd, I ran up to the nearest radio shack and got me a set of componet cables the it worked fine. So, I am not sure what the issue is. When I came home, used the same hdmi cable connected up the the 2 month older syntax and eveything worked fine on the home set. Strange. I am going to take another hdmi cable with my next visit, it is a 15 footer, had planned on using it on the new set but had not received it yet in the mail. IF still not working sounds like I will be using the componet cables for the cabin syntax and hope for the best that the hdmi port continues to work on the 622 for the home set.


----------



## pculley (Dec 23, 2003)

I suspect that for the HDMI failures that don't get fixed with reboot/plug/power etc. that the problem is either hardware, or software.

Hardware failures can occur due to overstressed parts (heat) or bad manufacturing process.

But I suspect that it could also be software; one possibility is that the NVRAM that is part of the HDMI encryption logic (containing device specific keys) gets corrupted. Since that part of the NVRAM is programmed only at the factory, if it gets corrupted, you would lose HDMI. Corruption could occur if some part of the same NVRAM is normally written, but the write goes wrong due to a software bug. If this occurs, no amount of resetting will fix it and only the factory can correct the situation (it would take a test fixture to rewrite the NVRAM with valid keys).

Either way, I think that anyone who loses HDMI that once worked, should not wait for SW updates, but make a stink until E* replaces the unit!


----------



## elbyj (Jan 9, 2003)

SaltiDawg said:


> Why would you use composite input (SD) to the TV? Why not use the component (HD) input?


Unless I am totally blind, I only see one set of component output jacks on the back of the 622. Are they hiding the other ones??? Of course I plugged the component into the HD output of #1.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

elbyj said:


> Unless I am totally blind, I only see one set of component output jacks on the back of the 622. Are they hiding the other ones??? Of course I plugged the component into the HD output of #1.


You said in your original post:

"Unplugged the HDMI from both the 622 and Panasonic Plasma, but no change. Finally pulled the composite cables from the Bose and plugged them into in the output of the 622 and we had a picture and audio (of course after reconfiguring the monitor)."


----------



## zeekle (Jun 18, 2005)

Well I called in a ticket and the CSR said its a known software problem and theres nothing to do but wait for them to fix it. She took my TV model and told me to check back at a later time. 

I went through something similar with the 942... it sucks.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

supersox- Looks like the cable is fine so I believe the next step in the troubleshooting IS to test the Cabin monitor with a known good HDMI source like a DVD with HDMI. Heck these are so cheap these days. Recently bought another for $79 that is one of those HDTV upconverter types. Love it! Anyway, the good news is, I believe you can use the component connections since I doubt you'll ever see any difference in PQ from component vs HDMI anyway. Keep up posted. 

I hate to suggest this because I despise the practice. You could buy an HDMI DVD player, test it out and then take it back if you really don't want / need a DVD player at the cabin. But my guess is you'll like the idea of having one anyway and just keep it. 


pcpulley- Thanks for your insights on the software end of this. While software issues is not my background, I basically followed what you say and it is logical that may happen. Time will tell if E* is able to repair all those failed HDMI's with software fix. Buy I also agree that in the meantime, people deserve to have a working 622 and if HDMI fails, they should get a replacement with expedience. If no one complains and just switches to component for their solution, then Dish won't give the fix any sort of priority. They need to know people are suffering with this and get it fixed.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Yep.. pcpulleys example is was one of the examples that entered my mind as a possible scenario. A stream change also entered my mind, but then I would expect units to fail in certain regions at one time which is not what I have seen reported. 

I plan on requesting a replacement sometime this week if I can make the time. I am definitely interested in hearing if people have experienced multiple failures in the same environment. 

At this point, more info the better and the more details the better.


----------



## elbyj (Jan 9, 2003)

SaltiDawg said:


> You said in your original post:
> 
> "Unplugged the HDMI from both the 622 and Panasonic Plasma, but no change. Finally pulled the composite cables from the Bose and plugged them into in the output of the 622 and we had a picture and audio (of course after reconfiguring the monitor)."


Understand --- what is going on is I have both an HDMI and component cables plugged into the Panasonic -- the HDMI to the 622 and the component cables to the Bose as an output for the DVD to the screen.


----------



## zeekle (Jun 18, 2005)

Ron Barry said:


> Yep.. pcpulleys example is was one of the examples that entered my mind as a possible scenario. A stream change also entered my mind, but then I would expect units to fail in certain regions at one time which is not what I have seen reported.
> 
> I plan on requesting a replacement sometime this week if I can make the time. I am definitely interested in hearing if people have experienced multiple failures in the same environment.
> 
> At this point, more info the better and the more details the better.


Let me know if they send you a new one because they wouldn't send me a new one.


----------



## JMikeF (May 2, 2003)

zeekle said:


> Let me know if they send you a new one because they wouldn't send me a new one.


Keep trying until you find a CR who has a clue and will provide the service we deserve! Not replacing a defective receiver is an outrage, and Dish shouild be stripped of their so-called service awards.


----------



## audioblueprint (May 23, 2006)

JMikeF said:


> Keep trying until you find a CR who has a clue and will provide the service we deserve! Not replacing a defective receiver is an outrage, and Dish shouild be stripped of their so-called service awards.


Listen Guys:

I am now going on my 3rd 622. I have a Panasonic plasma and HDMI has worked really well for a couple of months on each reciever. Then all of a sudden, nothing. My second reciever shot craps on HDMI this morning. I always call CSR and get them to send a new model. I don't think that anybody should be content to use a broken reciever, until the fix is discovered. That just doesn't make sense to me since we are all paying for HD content.

So I would encourage anyone with nonfunctioning HDMI to demand a new reciever, make Dish stand behind their products. At very worse you will be inconvienced every couple of months when you need to get a replacement 622.

Good Luck
ST


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Audioblueprint

So you have had 3 622s replaced? Have all of them had the HDMI go out or were they replaced for other reason?


----------



## motts (Apr 11, 2006)

I just thought I should add myself here as another customer who recently lost his HDMI. I wonder when L3.60 is coming to see if any of these issues will be fixed. It's been a while since the last software update.


----------



## mitch672 (Feb 28, 2006)

on my original 622, the HDMI worked for about 2 weeks, it died, when a new software release came out... I assumed (incorrectly) that it was JUST software, it wasn't. L359 came out, still didn't work.

I was activating another 622 on my account, and I mentioned my HDMI woes to the CSR, she was happy to send me out one to replace my original leased unit. I put it in, and now the HDMI works just fine.

The moral of the story is simple: Dish had/has hardware AND software issues with the HDMI. Just because they MAY have fixed most of the software issues, I think a lot of the early 622's had their HDMI circuits stop working...

That's my story.

Mitch


----------



## audioblueprint (May 23, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> Audioblueprint
> 
> So you have had 3 622s replaced? Have all of them had the HDMI go out or were they replaced for other reason?


Ron--

I replaced all my previous 622's because of hdmi going out. Both times it coincided with new software updates. I have never had luck with any of the reboot fixes. For my setup, once its gone its gone. So number 3 hdmi is working out of the box for about a month now. We'll see if the 360 software causes any issues.


----------



## SJ HART (Feb 12, 2003)

I have 2 622s. Replaced the first one about a month ago (HDMI died). Now my other 622 (different TV) just lost HDMI. DISH is sending me another unit.... There must be some type of issue and I don't think it is software related as my second 622 survived through several upgrades (including 360 at least initially). My other unit died several software versions back......


----------



## ClarkBar (Mar 5, 2006)

My 622 is my 3rd. Lost HDMI on the first. Now, after working for a long time, HDMI quit on 3rd 622 after download of L360. I think I have HDMI troubleshooting down, after many hours and days of testing two units. Temp is fine, since 622 sits out in the open on an end table. Rebooted both with Power switch and pulling plug, plus Check Switch Test and new EPG. Unplugged HDMI with set ON and OFF and replugged. NG. Wiggled HDMI cable - sometimes would get pic, sometimes audio, but only both for a few seconds. Leads me to wonder if heat in that hot corner of 622 is melting something in HDMI input connections. First time I have ever seen a message "Check Signal Cable." Gave up wiggling. 

Swapped HDMI cable on 622 for a spare (normally use this cable on DVD HDMI). NG. Ran HDMI DVD player into Sammy DLP's only HDMI port. Ran DVD HDMI cable into Sammy's DVI input via HDMI/DVI adaptor. DVD works fine either way. So, seems that Sammy HDMI and DVI inputs not the problem. 

Pulled HDMI cable and cycled Sammy inputs to Component (which I always have connected, "just in case.") Component works fine. Use either Toslink audo to amp or composite audio to Sammy. 

The Plan: Use 622 on Component until 1) Fall networks shows and Football come back. Then, start dialogue with Dish about a replacement 622. Have little faith that HDMI problem will be cured via software upgrades. They have had plenty of time to try that! 2) Return 622 sooner only if Component ALSO dies, as it did on first 622 (was down to using S-Video). 3) Order yet another spare HDMI cable for future tests and backup 4) Buy 211 as backup if 622 dies. 5) Record some "critical shows" on both 622 and DVR 510 for NASA-type redundancy. Sad state of affairs. 

Never had a serious pic or audio problem with 811 running into Sammy DVI input. For me, the 622 has been a nightmare. Ironically, Dishquality folks e-mailed on Thursday (I think) and asked how my 622 was working and to comment on pic quality of Dallas LIL HD, since I had done extensive tests for them on both issues a while back. I reported that this 622 was fine. Now, I will amend that e-mail response.

Finally, who designed the HDMI connector? It is much too small and fragile. I have been fiddling with audio and RF connectors for over 55 years. Compare it to a DVI connector, or the old faithful DB9, DB25. It is probably too late to change the design, but the "inventor" of the HDMI plug/connector should be in the Engineering Hall of Shame.


----------



## jsa_usenet (Oct 7, 2003)

It just happened to me... after the L3.60 upgrade. Everything was fine until the new software came down.

BTW, I also lost line out audio at the same time.


----------

